# Kay noe solo canoe modifications



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is a photo of my "new to me" kay noe canoe with my modifications and first fish caught in it (on a found rapala minnow)on a windy last tuesday on a local pond.
-front seat for my son
-crate with two rod holders
-anchor set up utilizing a clam cleat, cleat, zip ties, and anckle weights
-measuring tape on gun wale
-it weighs 43 pounds that I can put on top of a honda civic and paddle with a kayak paddle.












http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/P1000518.JPG


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)




----------

